# Sagada



## Briankk (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone ever been there? I"ve been living, off and on, in the Phils for over 4 years. Finally bought a condo there, thinking of getting a SRV. 

Anyway, friend of mind suggested Sagada to visit. Wondering if anyone has tried that there?


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Been there a few times on group Motorcycle rides. The journey and sites along the way is what makes the trip worth it. Otherwise It's just a cold sleepy town famous for it's hanging Coffins, Caves and close proximity to The Banaue Rice Terraces.


----------



## Briankk (Apr 24, 2016)

pakawala said:


> Been there a few times on group Motorcycle rides. The journey and sites along the way is what makes the trip worth it. Otherwise It's just a cold sleepy town famous for it's hanging Coffins, Caves and close proximity to The Banaue Rice Terraces.


I heard it was famous for another aspect, some of the local products there being harder to find in other places.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Briankk said:


> I heard it was famous for another aspect, some of the local products there being harder to find in other places.


Sorry, not sure what you mean. Google Sagada and find out alot more about the area.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I know what he means.

I've never been there ,tho I would actually enjoy a cold sleepy place for a change,but I do know that there is other things going on there that could cause you serious grief.I would caution you to be very careful Brian.I am sure you are aware of heavy heavy penalties here for some activities. These things are quickly becoming mainstream in the US,but this is the Philippines,and the government still takes a dim view of this..plus you are a foreigner,which puts a bulls eye on your back.You might get along fine,but if you didn't...man,it doesn't seem worth it to me.

You might find other foreigners,but otherwise:

I would advise avoidance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Posting*

*To avoid any possibility of Forum Rules violations, this thread and topic is now :closed_2:...*


----------

